# Overnight parking in Liverpool



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi everyone

We want to visit a restaurant in Liverpool city centre and we were considering the overnight parking at Liverpool Marina.

https://www.campercontact.com/en/un...rhome-parking-liverpool-marina.aspx?fromsso=1

Seems ideal with a short walk to the centre, £15 seems a bit steep but then parking in city centres is expensive and cheaper than an hotel! Has anyone used the site and got any comments?

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be interested to hear how you get on Steve. I have never been to Liverpool city centre but its on the list...

The reviews of the parking site seem favourable.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

it's had a number of positive reviews on various websites and fora.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I looked in there when in liverpool last year (without the motorhome), and seemed ok - will consider it when visiting Sue's ancient mother later this year.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Lancs Steve said:


> Hi everyone
> £15 seems a bit steep


How many sites have you been on recently?

OK, so not really a site but better than on-street parking (assuming you could find any) and probably more secure.

Gordon


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone, nothing negative so far! We will most likely give it a go and will report back. As to the cost - we are used to free aires in France! Although quite a few of those have started charging now as well.

Steve


----------

